# Been dropping body fat...Am i low enough to slowly bulk up and add size? (Pics Inc)



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi peeps

Just wanted your opinions really. Lost around 28lbs since February trying to drop body fat, not sure what body fat I am? Wanted to know if I am low enough to start bulking slowly for more size.

Right pic - 205lbs

Left pic - 177lbs

Let me know what you think?


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

rsd147 said:


> Hi peeps
> 
> Just wanted your opinions really. Lost around 28lbs since February trying to drop body fat, not sure what body fat I am? Wanted to know if I am low enough to start bulking slowly for more size.
> 
> ...


Good effort lad. :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good going mate :thumb:


----------



## dodgytrainer (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi looking good to go to me im a lot older than you but i have also dropped about 2 stone since febuary and facing the same decision i dont want to become too skinny before bulking good effort :thumbup1:


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Can anyone give me any advice?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

If your going to slow bulk natty I'd probably drop body fat for a little longer first maybe until winter then bulk for a few months slowly


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Peace frog said:


> If your going to slow bulk natty I'd probably drop body fat for a little longer first maybe until winter then bulk for a few months slowly


opposite, bulk for longer in say a 300kcal surplus and be strict about it.


----------



## Daniel11 (Dec 17, 2013)

Do short 6 week bulks. Don't let BF get above 12%, 15% if you have enough muscle mass.

After each 6 weeks do a recomp/cut and go deficit to get your metabolic function back up to snuff.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Too many mixed responses LOL. What to do....


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> Too many mixed responses LOL. What to do....


Whatever you choose you can always change should you find its not working for you.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Whatever you choose you can always change should you find its not working for you.


Thats the thing though, I really dont want to lose the abs. What bf would you say I am?


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

I'd personally aim to cut/lose more and then add size/bulk. I think the bulk should be slow and controlled rather than rushed ...although, if you do go lower you will be able to push the kcals easier and see what is a damaging amount sooner as your conditioning changes will be more noticeable.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Depends what your goals are. If you want to be super lean and don't care about mass, then cut more. If you want to get some size back, then bulk. You will never keep the same bf% when you bulk, so will inevitably lose your abs at some point. Catch 22.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

If you're happy with the body fat maintain that look for a few months.

By training hard and eating enough to hold your weight will see muscle gains.

If you just switch to a positive calorie intake you will regain fat.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

ConP said:


> If you're happy with the body fat maintain that look for a few months.
> 
> By training hard and eating enough to hold your weight will see muscle gains.
> 
> If you just switch to a positive calorie intake you will regain fat.


I think I might stay at maintenance and slowly add muscle that way. Just need to find my maintenance cals now. Do you think the calculators online are accurate?

Thanks


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Just calulated through various websites including IIFYM and My fitness pal and alot are coming up around 2500 so going to use this as baseline and monitor it over a few weeks.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

rsd147 said:


> Just calulated through various websites including IIFYM and My fitness pal and alot are coming up around 2500 so going to use this as baseline and monitor it over a few weeks.


wicked progress mate, how many calories u on at the moment and macros split?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Big ape said:


> wicked progress mate, how many calories u on at the moment and macros split?


Thanks bud. On around 2100cals.

Protein 160-170g

Fat - 65-70g

Just been making sure I hit my protein and fats and my carbs have been coming in at around 200-220g and its worked for me.

Think I am going to eat at maintenance for a bit now and try and make some lean gains as I am happy with my body fat levels now and dont want to add any fat. Plus Im in no rush to add loads of size


----------

